# Favorite National Anthem Musically?



## Turbid_Cyno (Dec 18, 2022)

I know we're an international group, and I was curious as to what everyone's favorite national anthems are instrumentally? Please don't try to drag any sort of politics into this in these waning days of FAF. I'm American myself but here are my personal picks.

1. Russian Federation/ USSR (Just so damned melodically beautiful)
2. Star Spangled Banner (USA) (Jimmy Henrix version of course!)
3. La Marseillaise (France)


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 18, 2022)

Ooooooohhh CA-NA-DUHUHHHHH


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 20, 2022)

Not an national anthem, but I really like Ievan Polkka.


----------



## Rimna (Dec 27, 2022)

They all sound kinda the same to me - as dry and as shallow as possible, glorifying the country with a few key words with simple music for background.

That said though, I do like the Russian anthem. 
And I like Belgium's anthem.
And my country's anthem but that's because I'm biased here.


----------

